# I got my labs, help me understand?



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

So I went to the hospital yesterday. I could've sworn something was wrong with me being so tired all the time, and not being hungry, feeling drunk, and being so depressed. The emergency physician called the endo on call, and he said it looked like I was on too high a dose of beta blockers for my labs so he asked me to reduce the dose. (now to 20mg of Propranolol)
So I asked the doctor for my labs from the day I was admitted to the hospital. I think this is the informationyou need.

TSH<.02
Free T3 29.7
Free T4 57
Thyroid Receptor 32.0

Can you help me understand these? Also, any suggestions on whether my endo is treating me properly would be great. I told my endo Dr. Gill that I was tired, depressed, and my face was numb and she didn't link it to the propranolol. The ER doctor on duty and the Endo on duty both said that's normal when people are taking too much propranolol (Beta Blocker).


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in Canada if that makes a difference in labs...


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

can you post the ranges for each test. all labs use different ranges.

hang in there! you will get through all this


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

TSH < 0.02 L (0.27-4.2 mU/L)
Free T3 29.7 H 3.5-6.5 pmol/L
Free T4 57 H 10-22 pmol/L
Thyroid Recepter ab 32.0 H <1.8 IU/L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

new2this said:


> TSH < 0.02 L (0.27-4.2 mU/L)
> Free T3 29.7 H 3.5-6.5 pmol/L
> Free T4 57 H 10-22 pmol/L
> Thyroid Recepter ab 32.0 H <1.8 IU/L


Thank you for adding the ranges! Holy cats; are you "ever" hyperthyroid! What is the game plan?

I am going to insist to you that you insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) as you need to know rate of uptake and you also need to find out if you are cancer-free.


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Andros, I did have the RAIU, but I don't have the results yet. My endo is talking to me about it tomorrow. Oh god pray for me. I was never religious but I'm so scared. I am taking my boyfriend with me tomorrow to the appointment.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad you are taking your BF with you. Try not to let your fears get the best of you. Also, try to see if they will give you a paper copy of the results. Hang in there!


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Webster. I appreciate it.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

we are all here for you through this. the results fro the RAIU tomorrow with the endo will help you see the direction ahead more clearly.

Breathe, don't be afraid to let all of the emotional upheaval out. i have no doubts that you will get through this with time! hang in there!


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Miltomeal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

new2this said:


> Andros, I did have the RAIU, but I don't have the results yet. My endo is talking to me about it tomorrow. Oh god pray for me. I was never religious but I'm so scared. I am taking my boyfriend with me tomorrow to the appointment.


I will pray for you; you can count on it! Please let us know when you are able to.


----------

